# Car Cleaning Therapy



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Having had a crap week, i thought its time for some car cleaning therapy, as its stopped snowing and slightly warmer today, so armed with a cup of tea and a few podcasts and Autobrite Products

Not cleaned for couple of weeks and done about 2k up and down motorways she was dirty.










wheels not to bad









bodywork crappy salt and grime









so on with the Magifoam









let that dwell fro 20m

__
https://flic.kr/p/4










while that was having a soak i did the wheels, non acid wheel cleaner









Next up gave a rinse all over snowfoam had worked its magic!!









next up was Banana Gloss shampoo 2 bucket and wash mit


















Rinsed with jet wash then open hose, dried off with big blue drying towel




































Gave inside a clean with FAB and a vac









Windows done with Crystal









Engine bay was not bad so just had to clean up a bit with Berry Blast









and thats it a few hrs of car washing therapy with Autobrite products


















and thats it, thanks for reading photos from phone so not the best, hope you like


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Yep, nothing beats spending a few hours cleaning the car.

Very jealous, I don't have the time at the mo


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking good. It's hard to beat the autobrite range.


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

very nice!:thumb:


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

looking good my friend, love the AB products, got quite a few myself


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I like the little arty collage at the end, nice car btw


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Awesome mate- How do you rate the gloss?


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Looking :argie::argie:

Very nice color


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Lookin' good. I rate AB products too. The Crystal is really good.


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

Looking good. wish i was out there.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely shine restored there...:thumb:

I know what you mean about therapy i always find it very therapeutic to clean the motor.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks great, those wheels really suit the car.


----------



## Phil434 (Nov 29, 2012)

Looking good I think red really is the only colour for audis:car:


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hear you about the crap week lol. Looking good my friend


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice looking car mate.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Tidy steed my friend, looking good.


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks great mate, detailing's always good just to stop and chill a bit isn't it


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Nice work there, if you give that a quick blast with Cherry Glaze it will make you smile even more :thumb:

Ahhh, I miss my A5 coupe.....:wall:


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice results and great car. :thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Good job, well jealous, can't do mine as the snow keeps coming more and more each day, wish it would hurry up and do one.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Top job.Going to attack my GTI later today.


----------



## poppo2003 (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks good... the snowfoam most be pretty thick sines it possible to last for 20 minutes... how is your mix rate in the 1 liter bottle?


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

poppo2003 said:


> Looks good... the snowfoam most be pretty thick sines it possible to last for 20 minutes... how is your mix rate in the 1 liter bottle?


Just 1 inch in the bottle topped up with warm water.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

alxg said:


> Nice work there, if you give that a quick blast with Cherry Glaze it will make you smile even more :thumb:
> 
> Ahhh, I miss my A5 coupe.....:wall:


I do have some cherry glaze, not tried it yet on this car, but yes love the A5 and colour is stunning when clean


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Lovely car nice job


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work mate


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice one. I'm jealous. I came back from Edinburgh wanting to so the two cars yesterday only to find the estate (and my driveway) full of snow 

Today, hopefully today...


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Certainly a great post for putting in AutoBrites section.


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

now that car is soooooo beautiful......................oh the red.............i want badly,cracking job on how nice she looks fella

:detailer: :thumb:


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thats superb, gotta love them Audi's :argie:

I would wash my car aswell, but we have -10 in Estonia atm, so no washing yet


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

sexy car, i do like these 

Crackin job


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Great turn around. cleaning a car can be very therapeutic and relaxing.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work. Nothing like a bit of cleaning to sort yourself out. All for it and its my hangover cure as well.

Stunning car as well, the paint work looks exceptionally well cared for. Makes life so much more satisfying when a quick wash leaves something like that.


----------

